# Bear Grizzly or PSE Blackhawk?



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought a PSE Blackhawk back in Feb. it was my first one piece recurve. I love it. But, a few things I've noticed. this may be just my form problem but the way the grip is shaped, contoured to fit the palm of your hand, you will have to resign yourself to have some grip on the bow. How much is going to be up to you. You really can't shoot this bow like a target bow with free hanging bow hand fingers. At least I can't. That being said, it's not a piece of junk. I shoot mine off the shelf and shoot it a lot. I've never owned or even had a Bear bow in my hand so I can't comment on that but there are tons of guys on here that can. I would buy another one if I had to. Hope this helps.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks! I'm totally ignorant of recurves but assumed you have to grip them all? they all seem to have huge grips on them and I was counting on having to grip the bow firmly. This is just something I'm wanting to play with. I have an xbow to hunt with. I always wanted to try some traditional shooting but never took the time cause I was practicing to be efficient with my compound. now that I won't be shooting it I have the time to tinker with traditional equipment.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Pinshooter,

I've owned a Blackhawk and have a few observations: 
1) If you have a long draw, it'll get a little stack-y and have some hand shock.
2) If you have big hands, it'll hurt your thumb joint.
3) It's a pretty bow, and structurally sound.
4) It is dacron only, so it's not the swiftest bow out there.
5) A nice beginner, but probably inferior to the Samick Sage in all but looks, while being more expensive.

I have a little experience with the Grizz, and think it's probably worth the additional money, if you want a new bow. They're good shooters.

I would nudge you toward a Bear, Howatt/Martin, or other domestic bow for similar or less money than the 'hawk, as you'll get more for your dollar. I picked up a Howatt Super Diablo for $125 and a Martin Hunter for $240. Both are superior bows to the PSE in every measure. 

There are a lot of good bows out there, and all but the really spendy ones can be had for less than $300 used. 

As to your question, a bow with a friendly grip angle will allow you to hold very loosely without feeling out of control.

Hope that helps,

Patrick


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I would go with Samick - don't like Bear or PSE. Martin makes a decent bow - but for the money - you cannot beat Samick - you can get a brand new Sage (as good or better bow than the PSE or even the Bear) for like $139.00


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

...I should indicate that the prices I quoted for the domestic bows were USED prices. The Samick Sage is $130 new.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I've heard both good and bad about the samicks but they are definitely less in price. I shoot for my local shop (compound) they carry bear and pse for recurves so I would stick with one of those two. I like the guys at my shop and want to stay with them. I also would prefer a recurve made in USA. I assume the bear is? I've heard the pse might be made by samick?

I think my draw would be 27"-28" on the recurve depending on where I would anchor. I shoot 28" on a compound with a release. Resale value is another issue cause I don't even know if I'm going to like doing this lol just could be a quick phase once I get to shooting it, might be for sale lol


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Pinshooter,

The PSE bows are imported. The Bear is made in Florida.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah Bear recurve are produced in Gainesville. My mom shoot's a 30lb Grizzly it's a good bow. Too light for my tastes but for the money it's a great bow.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I ordered the Grizzly. My first recurve, I"m excited


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

If you are having major issues getting good with that Grizzly - don't give up on trad archery - get a lighter draw bow and a longer one and give it another try - if the Grizzly does not work out that is.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks! I'm hunting with my xbow this year so I have a whole year to practice up and I may never hunt with it. for now I just want to tinker and MAYBE shoot some 3d's with it. I'll give it a year and see what happens. I know its not going to come overnight for sure. At 43 I may have dug myself in a hole trying to start shooting a recurve lol


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

no - you have entered a great spor that is a lot of fun - and don't have such low expectations - you should have no problem becoming accurate enough to hunt at reasonable distances by September if you start shooting and enjoy it.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

seriously? that would be great


----------



## peshikthe (Aug 1, 2011)

i dont have a new recurve mine are older and i love the bear tigercat 69 and my browning nomad 1 67 either is great but for a new bow i have heard nothing but good things about the new samick bows.


----------



## thejake254 (Jan 22, 2008)

You'll love the grizzly. I've yet to meet someone who regretted buying one. I know I've kept mine busy for a few years now!! Enjoy!!


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I had a grizzly - but didn't like it - but I have a long draw - 29.75" and it stacked for me - too short of a bow - I like a 62" min - my current is 64"


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks guys! sharpbroadhead, that is a long draw lol I would have probably got the 35 or 40lb one if I had to draw it that far. I wished I had a longer draw. Its always cost me speed on my compounds.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you shoot for your shop, as in you are their house shooter, you have a good shooting back ground and should pick up stickbows very well. I came from compound to taking 2nd at a 3d here after two months of shooting. You will do great.


----------



## thejake254 (Jan 22, 2008)

sharpbroadhead said:


> I had a grizzly - but didn't like it - but I have a long draw - 29.75" and it stacked for me - too short of a bow - I like a 62" min - my current is 64"


I can understand that. But I guess that at my 30" draw, and refusal to have a custom bow built, that I've got used to bows stacking up on me. I consider it "expected" at this point


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Pinshooter, I hope you love your new bow. Congratulations. You will really enjoy shooting a recurve. It's not as mechanical as shooting a compound. That's not a shot at compounds, but for me, shooting a recurve is a more personal, connected experience. Have fun and good luck


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks! I hope I enjoy it too! it will be a learning experience. I've shot my compound bare bow several times and like it but I know the recurve will be different. I definitely will need to get some books to read.


----------

